# Outlook eigenes Passwort herausfinden



## Anonymous (26 Juli 2004)

Hallo leute mein Betriebssyst. ist Windows 98 mein Microsoft Outlook greift autom. auf meine emailfach zu da das Passwort ja irgendwo gespeichert ist. Ich habe das Passwort jedoch vergessen, brauche es aber weil ich bei meinen Anbieter direkt auf die Webseite muss um einen Zusatzdienst zu aktivieren.

Frage nun wie komme ich an mein Passwort, es muss ja irgentwo auf meinen Rechner sein.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Anonymous (27 Juli 2004)

Hat keiner eine Idee?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (27 Juli 2004)

Windietrich könnte bei Windows 98 helfen.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Juli 2004)

Einwandfrei hat es funktioniert. Nettes kleines Programm. Danke


----------

